# got some intresting or converted imperial guard? i want them!



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

basically i came across a small amont of money, and have a small space marine biker/landspeeder/scouts army, so i decided i wanted a cool looking Imperial guard army. 

got some converted troopers? i want em!!!!!!!!!

show me what you got please


----------

